# Einfache Zubereitung von Makrele und Hornhecht



## torino (11. Juli 2011)

Hallo
fahre bald nach Dänemark und ich wollte da gern auf Hornhecht und Makrele gehen, das heißt das ganze sollte so einfach wie möglich sein von der Zubereitung. Also Räuchern und einlegen käme weniger in Frage. Also ich weiß nicht ob die auch einfach in Salz und Pfeffer gebraten schmecken|kopfkrat
Wäre gut wenn ihr mir was für solche Situationen empfehlen könntet wenn man nicht viel Zeit aufwenden möchte !


----------



## NickAdams (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Einfache Zubereitung von Makrele und Hornhecht*

Es gibt verschiedenen ganz einfache Methoden, Makrelen schmackhaft zuzubereiten. Du kannst sie einfach salzen und mit etwas Butter in Alufolien einwickeln, dann in den Backofen und je nach Größe 20 bis 30 Minuten bei 250 Grad garen lassen. Oder salzen und mit etwas Mehl panieren, dann in die Pfanne - schmeckt lecker.

Guten Appetit,

Nick


----------



## torino (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Einfache Zubereitung von Makrele und Hornhecht*

Hat einer schonmal irgendwie ausprobiert Makrele mit Alufolie und Kräuterbutter auf den Grill zu packen ?


----------



## FisherMan66 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Einfache Zubereitung von Makrele und Hornhecht*

Sicherlich klappt das mit der Makrele auch auf dem Grill. 

Pass nach dem Fang auf, dass Du die Makrelen gut kühlst und so schnell wie möglich ausnimmst. Sie verderben sonst sehr schnell. Wäre schade um Mensch und Makrele.


----------



## Matze 28 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Einfache Zubereitung von Makrele und Hornhecht*

Makrelenfilets in Alufolie vom Grill schmeckt super. Ich lege Knobibutter und Zwiebelscheiben mit in die Kleinen Alutaschen. Das ganze je nach Größe der Filets von jeder seite 5 min grillen. Dazu passt gut Kräuterbaguete.

Gruss matze


----------



## daci7 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Einfache Zubereitung von Makrele und Hornhecht*

Wofür die Aluofolie? Makrele vom Grill ist ein Gedicht - mit Alufolie wird doch Matsch draus ...  
Ich mach das im Urlaub so, dass ich bei meinen Makrelen in die offene Bauchhöhle grobes Meersalz, frischen Rosmarin, Knoblauch und frischen Thymian packe und diese dann mit einem Rosmarinzweig "vernähe". Dann kommt der Fisch als Ganzes auf den Grill - ein Gedicht!


----------



## Heilbutt (30. August 2011)

*AW: Einfache Zubereitung von Makrele und Hornhecht*



daci7 schrieb:


> Wofür die Aluofolie? Makrele vom Grill ist ein Gedicht - mit Alufolie wird doch Matsch draus ...
> Ich mach das im Urlaub so, dass ich bei meinen Makrelen in die offene Bauchhöhle grobes Meersalz, frischen Rosmarin, Knoblauch und frischen Thymian packe und diese dann mit einem Rosmarinzweig "vernähe". Dann kommt der Fisch als Ganzes auf den Grill - ein Gedicht!


 

So isses!!!
Zu Beginn einer gemütlichen Grillfeier einfach eine gesalzene schön dunkel gegrillte Makrele - dann können einem die nachfolgenden Bierchen nichts mehr anhaben!!!!!#6#6#6

Gruß

Holger


----------



## kaipiranja (30. August 2011)

*AW: Einfache Zubereitung von Makrele und Hornhecht*

...geht sowohl mit als auch ohne Alufolie. Ich habe dieses Jahr im Norwegenurlaub Makrele direkt vom Grill, Markrelenscheiben vom Muurikka und gefüllte Makrelen aus der Alufolie gegessen - alle drei Varianten waren sehr gut...die aus der Alufolie aber eindeutig die beste und Matsch war da garnichts...


Gruß, KAi


----------

